# Sticky  Snowboard/Ski Magazines FREE



## earl_je

I think its valid in the US only. I get tons of free magazines, so I might as well share.
:thumbsup:


FREEmags

Yes these do come. Just be patient and dont forget to thank me...


----------



## Guest

why are they free? i guess they automatically renew and try to bill me next year:dunno:


----------



## earl_je

Nope, they dont even need a CC number. They do occasionally send renewal letters but just disregard them. 

I've been getting free magazines for years and have been giving subscriptions to my family all the time. Magazine companies only get a fraction of earnings in the subscription fee. The most money they make comes from advertising. 

More reader base = increased advertising fees

They dont care about your subscription fee, they do care about statistics when they present to advertisers. 

Ps, I had a magazine subscription (I think it was PCmag) that runs until 2017.


----------



## Guest

earl_je said:


> Nope, they dont even need a CC number. They do occasionally send renewal letters but just disregard them.
> 
> I've been getting free magazines for years and have been giving subscriptions to my family all the time. Magazine companies only get a fraction of earnings in the subscription fee. The most money they make comes from advertising.
> 
> More reader base = increased advertising fees
> 
> They dont care about your subscription fee, they do care about statistics when they present to advertisers.


cool. well i filled one out..if i have to hunt you down in a year i will:laugh:


----------



## SPAZ

done. i was actually about to subscribe to transworld... this is nicer!


----------



## maf05r6

Filled it out I will see what happens. Probably a ton more junk mail on my way.....


----------



## Guest

SnowboardSpaz said:


> done. i was actually about to subscribe to transworld... this is nicer!


the only cool thing about subscribing was you got the free socks


----------



## earl_je

maf05r6 said:


> Filled it out I will see what happens. Probably a ton more junk mail on my way.....


From my experience, usually not.. specially since its the company itself promoting the offer.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr

> Offer valid for Snowbomb and Tahoe Card database members only. Please allow 4-6 weeks for delivery of your first issue. Offer ends April 15, 2010.


So when you put your info in do they try and match it with a database to make sure you are a member?


----------



## Guest

Nmbr1Ballr said:


> So when you put your info in do they try and match it with a database to make sure you are a member?


i was wondering the same:dunno:


----------



## earl_je

Nmbr1Ballr said:


> So when you put your info in do they try and match it with a database to make sure you are a member?


Probably not, who knows. I just know I get these free magazines all the time. I think they just print it out as a disclaimer or something.

Here's another one for a year of Automobile weekly 26 issues AUTOMOBILE WEEKLY - good read. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

This is so legitimate, I registered 2 days ago and just got my transworld Snowboard magazine.

Awesome!


----------



## Guest

roma00 said:


> This is so legitimate, I registered 2 days ago and just got my transworld Snowboard magazine.
> 
> Awesome!


it said 6 to 8 weeks?
i still haven't seen mine:dunno:


----------



## jr05

I haven't seen mine yet either.

Regardless, thanks for the link.


----------



## Fitzy

is this legitttt?


----------



## Guest

Fitzy said:


> is this legitttt?


not sure yet..i filled one out...

are you on a wakeboard or snowboard in your pic? is that just like fake putt putt golf grass?


----------



## Fitzy

its an old snowboard haha its astro turf with water its real nice for a summer setup


----------



## Guest

Fitzy said:


> its an old snowboard haha its astro turf with water its real nice for a summer setup


do you have to tow in or can you just drop in and have speed?
keep a water hose running or what?
im interested in trying this over the summer to learn to jib better


----------



## Triple8Sol

good looking out


----------



## Fitzy

i drop in and put water on the turf with some soap. you dont have to keep the hose running jsut spray water on every few runs


----------



## Fitzy

so for these magazines...where did you find the site that hosts them or when do they change them to a different magazine?


----------



## earl_je

I browse around several other web forums, and most of them have a 'free stuff' section. Throughout the years, I've just been receiving a ton of free rpomotional stuff, magazines, being one of the easiest to get. 

Here's another one for Cosmopolitan magazine: Cosmopolitan

Just choose a random industry closely related to the magazine (cosmopolitan = textile fab/media/industry/etc) and pick a high ranking officer (I usually pick CFO or CIO). After you're signed up for Mercury mags, they always email free magazines the moment the companies offer them. Stuff from mercury mags ALWAYS come.


----------



## noimdavid

Nice find! Signed up for it.


----------



## earl_je

*Everyone wants Maxim*

Maxim Mag, I know you want it! 

Airbrushed supermodels anyone? Hot off the press (pun intended:cheeky4

I used Textile fab> Gen Management> Administration> CFO to get it. 

For a while there I was starting to worry, my subscription till 2015 is nearly ending.. :dunno:


----------



## DiamondCarver

earl_je said:


> Maxim Mag, I know you want it!
> 
> Airbrushed supermodels anyone? Hot off the press (pun intended:cheeky4
> 
> I used Textile fab> Gen Management> Administration> CFO to get it.
> 
> For a while there I was starting to worry, my subscription till 2015 is nearly ending.. :dunno:


What do you mean you used Textile fab> Gen management> Administration> CFO??
I have no idea what that means


----------



## earl_je

click on the link, you enter your email and 'job information'


----------



## earl_je

*Car and Driver*

Here's one for Car and Driver magazine.. just write a quick review (copy/paste if you feel lazy) and write your info on the next page. Stuff from rewardsgold always come also.



Car and Driver Magazine


----------



## burritosandsnow

earl_je said:


> Nope, they dont even need a CC number. They do occasionally send renewal letters but just disregard them.
> 
> I've been getting free magazines for years and have been giving subscriptions to my family all the time. Magazine companies only get a fraction of earnings in the subscription fee. The most money they make comes from advertising.
> 
> More reader base = increased advertising fees
> 
> They dont care about your subscription fee, they do care about statistics when they present to advertisers.
> 
> Ps, I had a magazine subscription (I think it was PCmag) that runs until 2017.


ding ding we gots a winner!!


----------



## jordan2734

so the ski/snowboard, car, and maxim are all legit? I'm still waiting for my first issue of snowboard magazine from a link that i think killclimbz posted a couple months ago.


----------



## earl_je

Golf Digest anyone?


----------



## slanteye

=( that car and driver isnt available anymore thats the one i really wanted 

i signed up for the transworld hope it comes and my gf gets free magazines all the time she has like 10 subscriptions and she doesnt pay for any of them she just does what earl does and looks for free ones on the internet. And yes i get maxim for free so these are usually pretty legit.


----------



## earl_je

*Maxim*

those who missed out on maxim, here you go:

MAXIM for FREE


grab it, enjoy it, pass it on.. :thumbsup:


----------



## jordan2734

how long should ski/snowboard magazines take? i signed up for all of them two weeks ago. just wondering when i should expect them. Did anyone sign up for the $3 snowboard magazine subscription that was posted on this forum a few months ago? cus i still haven't gotten anything from that


----------



## Guest

nice...just signed up.

thanks for the link!


----------



## earl_je

jordan2734 said:


> how long should ski/snowboard magazines take? i signed up for all of them two weeks ago. just wondering when i should expect them. Did anyone sign up for the $3 snowboard magazine subscription that was posted on this forum a few months ago? cus i still haven't gotten anything from that


It takes a little while to get delivered. It wouldn't matter if you paid for it or got it for free... The soonest I got my subscription for was 2wks, and the longest was probably 3months(by then I forgot about it but I got a nice surprise after a while).


----------



## earl_je

*Motor trend*

Just found one for Motor trend mag, comes with free tickets to SanJo car show...



MotorTrend for free



good mag.


----------



## Guest

still haven't gotten my transworld yet:dunno:


----------



## earl_je

subscribed skiing, transworld, and ski magazines at the same time, got my first copy of skiing magazine at the office, the rest should be coming soon. This one's legit.


----------



## Guest

i still havent gotten my magazine i signed up for a long time ago.


im gonna have to call BS


----------



## Triple8Sol

When they say 6-8 weeks, does that mean 3-4 weeks to you?


----------



## Guest

Triple8Sol said:


> When they say 6-8 weeks, does that mean 3-4 weeks to you?


hahaha
some people were talkin about getting theirs allready


----------



## maf05r6

It's been a bit over a month since I signed up and no dice. Just waiting it out, If nothing happens I guess I didn't lose anything either.....


----------



## jr05

I still haven't received anything other than an email add from transworld asking me to sign up for the magazine at an 81% discount...


----------



## Fitzy

i got mine lol two skiing ones that i havnt looked at


----------



## jr05

did you get transworld snowboarding or just the ski ones? I didn't sign up for any of the ski ones


----------



## SPAZ

i just got a transworld email but i still am waiting on my first issue...


----------



## jordan2734

got my ski magazine a couple of days ago. got an email from transworld when i signed up but nothing yet, and still never got the $3 snowboard mag subscription posted in a different thread from like october, maybe november. i guess i lost 3 bucks but gained a free skiing magazine


----------



## Guest

i was skeptical but i checked my mail yesterday and TRANSWORLD was in the box!!!

so stoked:thumbsup:


----------



## earl_je

BurtonRider87 said:


> i was skeptical but i checked my mail yesterday and TRANSWORLD was in the box!!!
> 
> so stoked:thumbsup:



You are welcome oh skeptical one... lol


----------



## Guest

earl_je said:


> You are welcome oh skeptical one... lol


you wouldnt happen to have one for transworld skate would you?
or any other skate or snowboard mags?


----------



## earl_je

I usually post it here as they come.. unless they're lame women's mags (fashion/home/cooking) or when I get pretty busy at work and they ran out by the time I'm about to post. 

I'll keep an eye on some skate mags and other snowboard mags. :thumbsup:


----------



## burtontwinner

just got mine in the mail!!!!!!! didnt totally believe this but its fo real!!!


----------



## Triple8Sol

jordan2734 said:


> still never got the $3 snowboard mag subscription posted in a different thread from like october, maybe november. i guess i lost 3 bucks but gained a free skiing magazine


Worked for both myself and a couple other friends.


----------



## Syn

I find free mag deals often and have tried to find a Snowboarding one with no luck, thanks for posting this!


----------



## earl_je

*Autoweek magazine*

Autoweek - YMMV first 5000 only


----------



## earl_je

*Esquire*

Esquire - who the hell reads this anyways?


----------



## Ttam

Ill be keeping an eye on this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Irish2685

I ordered Transworld. Hopefully I actually get it. Sounds like others have, so I'm not too worried.


----------



## Frozen208

Just ordered TransWorld.

For those that are worried about junk mail(to your email at least) you should set up a secondary email with gmail(or any other free email, I just prefer gmail) to sign up for stuff like this where you don't want it clogging up your regular email.


----------



## tomtom88

I received my first issue of TWS on Friday. And still no spam to my email address either.


----------



## MunkySpunk

Just got mine yesterday, it's legit. I've never wanted to be another person in my life, but now I want to be Gigi Ruf. What a job. :laugh:


----------



## mak_avelli2003

same here, got mine yesterday too.


----------



## SPAZ

got mine yesterday too, lol. i think ill do that promo i got with the free elm company beanie too!


----------



## jr05

Got mine last night as well!


----------



## JeffreyCH

I forgot all about this, was a nice surprize in the mail today.


----------



## maf05r6

I ended up getting mine last week. I had pretty much given up.


----------



## and1n0

maxim isnt working for me, when i get to the area to select mags, maxim is number 1 but i cant select it...but it lets me select any others....weird, any fix?


----------



## earl_je

and1n0 said:


> maxim isnt working for me, when i get to the area to select mags, maxim is number 1 but i cant select it...but it lets me select any others....weird, any fix?


that means they've depleted the alloted subscription. it basically ran out...


----------



## earl_je

*SKI magazine*

Here's a free SKI magazine for a year:

SKI magazine


----------



## Gibs

Thanks for posting this. I was about to get a subscription and now dont have to pay for it! Thanks again.


Gib


----------



## Magnum626

I got my TW a few days ago. I must've applied twice because I got two of them and they're different issues... Got Feb one day and March the next...lol Strange.


----------



## earl_je

*Maxim*

back by popular demand...

MAXIM for free

:thumbsup:


----------



## earl_je

not sure if this is just for gals so... :dunno:

FITNESS magazines


----------



## earl_je

for the motorcycle fan 


MOTORCYCLIST mag for free


----------



## tomtom88

Got any links for 4x4 and offroad mags?


----------



## earl_je

tomtom88 said:


> Got any links for 4x4 and offroad mags?


None so far... I'll keep an eye on it though.


----------



## NWBoarder

Just got my first issue of Transworld Snowboarding.  Thanks for the links! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfox

NWBoarder28 said:


> Just got my first issue of Transworld Snowboarding.  Thanks for the links! :thumbsup:


Ditto here. Forgot about it and was presently surprised...
and it's the olympics edition! just in time... haha


----------



## and1n0

earl_je said:


> back by popular demand...
> 
> MAXIM for free
> 
> :thumbsup:


thx! :thumbsup: my gf will love it :cheeky4:


----------



## Irish2685

Got my first Transworld today. Can't wait to read it.


----------



## NWBoarder

Well, I got my first Maxim today. I didn't think it was coming cause they sent me an e-mail that said there was a problem that ocured during the sign up and I needed to fix it. When I checked, it wanted more info about my "business" and I just opted to not fill it out. But, like I said, it came today. Good links man, and good looking out. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigDouggieDoug

Thanks Earl Je! :thumbsup:


----------



## earl_je

yet another MAXIM subscription!

I'm surprised they need even more readers considering they are one of the only few 'softporn' mag left. 


Tip to those who have double issues/subscriptions: call the 1-800 number on the staff/credits section and have them combine so you wind up with an extended subscription period.


----------



## earl_je

for the aspiring cook... this is actually a good magazine:


Saveur Mag


----------



## krazykunuck

us only that blows, rare to get anything up in canada


----------



## Guest

Im going to get mine shipped to a PO Box at the us border (only a 10 minute drive). But is it possible to get these in Canada?


----------



## krazykunuck

from what the website says us residents only, which sure puts a hamper on us canadians that subscribe to magazines


----------



## Guest

No, I think I'll just buy a PO box in the states because of my proximity. That should get me through that loophole. It really is a pain in the ass sometimes to not have anything available in Canada...


----------



## lareaper

I'll have to remmeber this after my subscription to Transworld runs out. Or can you add it on for after your current subscription runs out?


----------



## earl_je

lareaper said:


> I'll have to remmeber this after my subscription to Transworld runs out. Or can you add it on for after your current subscription runs out?


you can add it on... if for some reason you get 2 issues, call the cs and have them combine/extend them.


----------



## Guest

if you go to Zinio Digital Magazines & Books you can view for free they have like 3 or 4 snowboard magazines


----------



## Guest

zinio wasn't free... they wanted a few bucks for the mags. mag sub seems it could be legit tho, i got both snowboard mag and transworld in a similar way at the beginning of this season. sadly, the barnes and noble across from where i work gets em before i do


----------



## Guest

shred head said:


> zinio wasn't free... they wanted a few bucks for the mags. mag sub seems it could be legit tho, i got both snowboard mag and transworld in a similar way at the beginning of this season. sadly, the barnes and noble across from where i work gets em before i do


Oh, I got to preview next months transworld snowboard mag on there for free. :dunno:

Snowboard magazine also has free digital copies on their site.


----------



## earl_je

zinio typically lets you have the first issue free.. mostly to lure customers. Then they want you to pay for a sub


----------



## Click Here

I still don't have it yet 0.O

I'll keep my eye out though.


----------



## Triple8Sol

First issue of Surfer arrived last week. :thumbsup:


----------



## Click Here

aha! I got it yesterday.


----------



## d00bie

registered a couple weeks ago for transworld and received it today, im quite amazed. thanks whoever posted this!


----------



## itsapandemic

Ah great thread! signed up for whatever i could, if there any more offers available please share! thanks again!


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr

d00bie said:


> registered a couple weeks ago for transworld and received it today, im quite amazed. thanks whoever posted this!


I'm still waiting for mine and it's really pissing me off. I saw the new issue AND the photo issue at the supermarket LAST weekend. Where is my fucking magazine? ARRRGGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## earl_je

itsapandemic said:


> Ah great thread! signed up for whatever i could, if there any more offers available please share! thanks again!


Most of the new ones have been digital copies instead of print lately.. Not sure if anyone wants digital copies. Let me know and I'll post them.


Here's another one for SKI magazine: Ski mag free


----------



## earl_je

Here's a two year sub for tennis:

tennis mag


----------



## earl_je

for the hot rodder/ muscle car fanatic out there:


SUPER CHEVY magazine


----------



## itsapandemic

earl_je said:


> Most of the new ones have been digital copies instead of print lately.. Not sure if anyone wants digital copies. Let me know and I'll post them.
> 
> 
> Here's another one for SKI magazine: Ski mag free


I spend enough time on the computer daily for digital copies to be worth it! thanks my man


----------



## Irish2685

sepdxsnwbrdr said:


> I'm still waiting for mine and it's really pissing me off. I saw the new issue AND the photo issue at the supermarket LAST weekend. Where is my fucking magazine? ARRRGGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!


What are you getting upset about? It's a free magazine. The company owes you nothing. If you had paid, then you deserve to be pissed off.


----------



## earl_je

got a new one for the airplane enthusiast:


Flying magazine


----------



## Music Moves

Good look e_je! Got my first Transworld today!


----------



## YouDork

Sweet! Got my first Transworld in today


----------



## TB020

can't believe i never noticed this thread before. :laugh:

Thanks a lot for the links. Highly appreciated. Just ordered Transworld!


----------



## ChanceG

received my Transworld! Thanks!!

Any Men's Health subs out there???


----------



## earl_je

Tennis magazine is back: Tennis Mag





ChanceG said:


> received my Transworld! Thanks!!
> 
> Any Men's Health subs out there???



Flex came out twice already and I missed both, they were depleted by the time I checked. I'm sure it will be available again, I'll keep an eye out for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## itsapandemic

any business mags either print or digital?


----------



## Miles_K

Thank you!
Can't wait for my TW.


----------



## earl_je

Saveur is back. Digital format this time.

Saveur


----------



## Adam C

Anyone know of free Canadian magazine subscriptions?

EDIT: I searched around the internet and a specific website told me to subscribe with an American address and then in 6-10 weeks change the address to my own. So I shall try this and see how it works out!


----------



## earl_je

PC Magazine - this one's gonna run out quickly..


----------



## noahj

Looking for Backpacking or Hiking mags if anyone finds those free


----------



## earl_je

Ah, yes. It's that time of the year again. Time to dig the colf clubs out!

GOLFweek


----------



## earl_je

Someone was looking for this a while back... here it is:


 Four wheeler mag


----------



## TeamSR

This is awesome. Thanks a ton dude. I wish Mac World wasn't sold out


----------



## noahj

got a question

I got the Ski and Snowboarding free mags a few months ago, but only got a couple issues and nothing since. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## BliND KiNK

I've gotten one mag so far... one es better than none in my book.. free baby.


----------



## earl_je

noahj: probably because the season's over, lol! 


BlindK: be patient they will come, I've received all of those that I applied for


----------



## tomtom88

noahj said:


> got a question
> 
> I got the Ski and Snowboarding free mags a few months ago, but only got a couple issues and nothing since. Anyone else have this problem?


I signed up for TWS mag. and got a few issues, but the last issue I got was the Olympics one. Nothing since...:dunno:


----------



## MunkySpunk

Same here.


----------



## noahj

I was wondering if the season ending had anything to do with it. Thanks 

Still hoping for a Hiking or Backpacking free mag to pop up


----------



## NWBoarder

The lastest issue of Transworld says right in it that it's the last one for the season. It's the one with all the info on the summer snow camps. My Maxim mag is still coming monthly though.


----------



## MunkySpunk

Ahh.. It must have gotten stuck between two advertisements. :laugh:


----------



## earl_je

for the aspiring camerapeeps:

Videomaker mag


----------



## TB020

Just got my first TWS today.

Thank you very much OP!


----------



## earl_je

Good articles here if you invest in stocks and money market:

Money Mag


----------



## earl_je

Truckin mag free!


----------



## earl_je

Some new ones, for him:

Muscle and fitness

for her:

Shape magazine


----------



## Muki

Signed up for Snowboarding!


----------



## Leo

Cool shit. Don't know why I ignored this thread until now.

Let me know if you see a gaming magazine or PC mag. :thumbsup:


----------



## earl_je

Leo said:


> Cool shit. Don't know why I ignored this thread until now.
> 
> Let me know if you see a gaming magazine or PC mag. :thumbsup:


there's always one around but lately I haven't seen any offers for it. are you ok with digital mags? 



here's another one:

Car and Driver :thumbsup:


----------



## k2spitfire

urgg wish i lived in America right about now!! GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Leo

earl_je said:


> there's always one around but lately I haven't seen any offers for it. are you ok with digital mags?
> 
> 
> 
> here's another one:
> 
> Car and Driver :thumbsup:


Digital is okay I guess. My main uses for magazines are for *ahem* toilet time.


----------



## earl_je

It's time to go Surfing!


----------



## earl_je

4Wheel and off-road mag


----------



## Triple8Sol

Leo said:


> Digital is okay I guess. My main uses for magazines are for *ahem* toilet time.


Me too lol. That and at the airport and on planes since I'm flying every month. I def still appreciate printed magazines/newspapers.


----------



## ski_trip

Triple8Sol said:


> Me too lol. That and at the airport and on planes since I'm flying every month. I def still appreciate printed magazines/newspapers.


That is so true... :laugh:
There are PDF files over the internet about your magazines. Everything is on the internet today... even the cook books, bike rentals, snowboard package, outdoor vacations.


----------



## earl_je

I don't see this very often but it's back, won't last long: 

Muscle and Fitness


----------



## Guest

BurtonRider87 said:


> i was wondering the same:dunno:


i was wondering the same, too :dunno::dunno:


----------



## earl_je

TW Skateboarding for immediate digital download on Zinio: TWSkateboardingdigital


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

got to change my address to a Canadian one today.. here's hoping it arrives in Oct


----------



## Music Moves

Thanks again for all of the mags... reading the new TW skate right meow...


----------



## Muki

Legit..got mine in today...any Skateboarding mags that aren't digital?


----------



## Penguin

Thank you! Just signed up!


----------



## Adrii

i got my transworld snowboarding mag with jed anderson on the cover! i was stoked!!!


----------



## noahj

yep, just got mine too


----------



## Miles_K

Just got my TW today. Thanks!


----------



## PaulyMolitor

i just got an issue of transworld today for the first time since march/april.


----------



## MunkySpunk

Ditto.
_____________


----------



## earl_je

4Wheel and Offroad mag: Click me

Tennis mag yet again: Tennis

For the powerboat enthusiasts: Powerboats!

Latina Mag, no idea what this is about: LAtina


----------



## earl_je

Forgot one:

Sailing World Mag


----------



## HornyPossum

Does the Transworld mag still work? it says it expired april 15, did anyone subscribe after that?


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

HornyPossum said:


> Does the Transworld mag still work? it says it expired april 15, did anyone subscribe after that?


yes, i did.. although it could have been another link. Either way it should most likely still be available in one of the links posted


----------



## Triple8Sol

Someone please find free subs to Backcountry and/or Powder!


----------



## CalvaryCougar

so is this leagal? or should i be worried? lol
:dunno:


----------



## earl_je

CalvaryCougar said:


> so is this leagal? or should i be worried? lol
> :dunno:


Perfectly legal. Read the first few pages on this thread so you'll understand how it works.


Got some new ones: 


SPIN magazine this one very rarely becomes free so get it while it lasts!

a little late now but for those interested:

Surfing


----------



## HornyPossum

When does the magazine usually come? I ordered it about a few weeks ago, will it take a month or two to send the new magazine?


----------



## SPAZ

i actually just renewed my subscription to transworld with your link. thanks earl for that link!


----------



## SPAZ

earl_je said:


> 4Wheel and Offroad mag: Click me
> 
> Tennis mag yet again: Tennis
> 
> For the powerboat enthusiasts: Powerboats!
> 
> Latina Mag, no idea what this is about: LAtina


for the 4Wheel one, i put my business title as "the boss" :laugh:


----------



## chupacabraman

Bought the new Absinthe Nowhere vid today.
Would have felt ripped off paying $35+tax but the sticker on the front advertised a free subscription to Transworld inside.
So I open it up and guess what, offer only valid in the US. Good fucking job you Transworld fucks!
I still got a wicked vidoe, but for $39 I definitely feel ripped off.
Fuck you Transworld!!


----------



## seb1041

Does not work in Canada


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

seb1041 said:


> Does not work in Canada


Use US address, after 2-3 weeks, log on to their website and change to a canadian address.... :thumbsup:


----------



## chupacabraman

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Use US address, after 2-3 weeks, log on to their website and change to a canadian address.... :thumbsup:


Shit, would that really work?
I have a friend in the States who I could use his address at first...


----------



## seb1041

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Use US address, after 2-3 weeks, log on to their website and change to a canadian address.... :thumbsup:


Thx man!!

Nice duck.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

I used a random Michigan address, and switched to Toronto just fine... I hear you can do it to just about any of the "Free for USA" magazines... good luck


----------



## earl_je

Yet again another Maxim magazine... these do stack for everytime you subscribe to the same address and same name. 

MAXIM mag


Just a reminder, if you get several mags in the same address, call customer service and have them stack and extend your subscription


----------



## Triple8Sol

Dammit, the Spin and Maxim ones are expired.

Anymore car ones like Car&Driver, Road&Track, Motor Trend?


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Got my first issue today 

<-Canada


----------



## earl_je

triple8, you've been wanting this:

MOTOR TREND with free tickets to OC auto show


----------



## Triple8Sol

earl_je said:


> triple8, you've been wanting this:
> 
> MOTOR TREND with free tickets to OC auto show


Looks like this offer is only good for CA addresses. Even when I did that though, it says the code OCSANMFD is not found?


----------



## thugit

same. and i live in california.


----------



## earl_je

Triple8Sol said:


> Looks like this offer is only good for CA addresses. Even when I did that though, it says the code OCSANMFD is not found?


must be dead by the time you tried to subscibed...



This one has a choice of either Allure, Glamour, SELF, Lucky, Teen Vogue or W... your wife/GF/mistress will love you more. Girly mags


----------



## dreww

earl_je said:


> must be dead by the time you tried to subscibed...
> 
> 
> 
> This one has a choice of either Allure, Glamour, SELF, Lucky, Teen Vogue or W... your wife/GF/mistress will love you more. Girly mags


Looks like it needs a redemption code

edit: nvm, should have looked harder, haha


----------



## earl_je

yeah, just use a random 6 letter word.. I think any word will be fine


----------



## Leo

Damn, that allure one doesn't work. Keep getting invalid or already used codes. The wife would have liked a Glamour scrip.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Yup I tried too with the same already used error. Wanted to get W Magazine for the gf.


----------



## earl_je

got more car magazines:

AUTOMOBILE magazine this one doesn't give out free subscriptions frequently



AUTOWEEK mag your weekly source of automobile info, every enthusiast should have a subscription!



TRUCKIN' magazinehaven't had this one before...


----------



## Leo

You rock Earl. I've been getting the snowboard and ski and maxim mags. Just subscribed to automobile too.

Keep em coming!


----------



## Muki

Got alternative press or transworld skateboarding?


----------



## Kleinsp

This is awesome! thanks alot! Could you find Transworld Surfing and Transworld Wakeboading? Thanks Bro


----------



## earl_je

no skateboarding lately, those usually shows up around spring/summer, I do have this:

Mens Fitness


----------



## earl_je

found a bunch of new ones:


U.S. news and world report digital copies


Your choice of Cycle World, Car & Driver, or Woman's day- yes you can reload the page and get one of each 

Bowhunt America to satisfy your savage insticts


----------



## NWBoarder

Sweetness! I just signed up for Men's Fitness and Car and Driver! They should go great with my Transworld and Maxim!  Thanks Earl!


----------



## noahj

Mens Fitness is a great magazine, thanks a ton for that one!


----------



## earl_je

Motor Trend is back out:

Motor Trend Mag


:thumbsup:


----------



## Triple8Sol

You've been coming through lately!!


----------



## earl_je

Another motorcycle magazine, unusual for them to give out free subs but here you go:


SportRider Mag


----------



## earl_je

more car magazines:


Road & Track digital edition though


----------



## earl_je

Fairly decent reads, but in digital copies:


Free 1yr Digital Subscription to Men's Health, Women's Health, Prevention, or Runner's World


----------



## lcstriker07

Kick Ass Thread!!! Earl is the fuckin bee' s knees!!!


----------



## GSXRBry

Thanks for the free mag's! Good lookin out


----------



## earl_je

more mags:

Autoweek mag

extremely rare free sub:

Guitar player

for avid fishers:

Sport Fishing


----------



## Muki

Once again, appreciate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## earl_je

for the 4WD enthusiast:

Fourwheeler mag


----------



## seb1041

Free 1 year sub to Peloton online mag for the cyclist enthousiast.

Just click on the link at the bottom of the page near the picture and Enjoy!

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/p...ing+software&utm_term=Peloton+Magazine+112510


----------



## earl_je

thanks to dksmith17 :thumbsup::

Snowboarder mag


----------



## earl_je

Bit of a dry spell lately, but 4wheeler is back, theres also Marie Claire in digital format:


4Wheeler Magazine


Marie Claire


----------



## earl_je

Transworld Snowboarding in digital flavor


----------



## earl_je

Digital Subscription to Men's Health, Women's Health, Prevention,or Runner's World
 Expires tomorrow so get it while it lasts!!


Americal Baby free for a year People actually pay for this.


Backpacker Mag for 9 digital issues


----------



## Muki

Autoweek came in. :thumbsup:


----------



## charlie_hustle7

kick ass thread!!! Ordered all kinds of mags!! Earl u are the Pearl!


----------



## Beatlesfan888

yo earl how do you hear about these?


----------



## earl_je

Beatlesfan888 said:


> yo earl how do you hear about these?


once you subscribe, they send you emails whenever new free magazines are available.. been doing this for years and years. A cousin told me about it after he was reading my really old magazines in one of my clinics while waiting for me. 


4Wheeler is back


----------



## Gskellig

I got a subscription to SNOWBOARDER magazine 5 or 6 years ago for an xmas gift. I never renewed, and whoever got it for me never renewed because every other issue comes with an extra giant sticker on the cover that says "THIS IS YOUR LAST ISSUE. YOU MUST RENEW NOW!" and it's been like that for 5 years...
In fact I've gotten a pair of socks, a beanie, and a t-shirt that all say "snowboarder" on them.


----------



## BliND KiNK

huh... well I need another transworld one... i'm on my 'last issue' and I doubt i'll have the same luck


----------



## NWBoarder

BliND KiNK said:


> huh... well I need another transworld one... i'm on my 'last issue' and I doubt i'll have the same luck


Just use the original transworld link in this thread. It worked for me when I got my "last issue". It also worked for some of my friends just recently. :thumbsup:


----------



## earl_je

yep, original links are still alive, here's another one for Forbes magazine:

Forbes magazine while it lasts...


----------



## earl_je

Trucktrend magazine for a year


----------



## LG_FUAD

awesome deal thanks dude!


----------



## thtrussiankid01

earl_je you are the man 
i ever meet u in real life i will fucking hug you man haha


----------



## earl_je

thtrussiankid01 said:


> earl_je you are the man
> i ever meet u in real life i will fucking hug you man haha


 made me tear... best comment evar! :laugh:


here's more:

Popular Mechanics or all the techies out there


ComputerPowerUser. For your inner geek...


----------



## earl_je

Super Street magazine - first time I've seen it offered free. Features Tuner cars and rice rockets...

:thumbsup:


----------



## s.cho912

If this was a facebook thread "Like"
Thanks for all of the posts


----------



## gregc4

Got my first issue of Transworld Snowboarding today w00t :thumbsup:


----------



## earl_je

Appreciate the thanks... here's some new ones:


Outside magazine for people interested in the great outdoors, hikes, gear, travel, etc.


Baseball digest hardly ever see this free also. This wont last long.


:thumbsup:


----------



## noahj

damnit, really would like Baseball Digest and it is out already


----------



## crimsonfox

Thanks for the link! I love Outside. I started getting it after I ordered some biking stuff online. My subscription runs out in a couple of months and I was actually going to pony up the subscription fee since I enjoy it so much!


----------



## RocktimusPrime

Just ordered mine. Can't wait.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Damn SS and PM are gone. Forbes and Outdoor still working though.


----------



## earl_je

yet again, more free mags:

Baseball Digest is back, HURRY!!!


Sport Diver and Cruising World in digital flavor


:thumbsup:


----------



## kraig4422

Dang, Outside is gone.


----------



## gregc4

Just got issues of Maxim!! Saweeeeet


----------



## earl_je

Maxim's back!

BabyTalk magazine, might be useful to someone...


Saltwater sportsman, gave this to a friend and he loves it..


----------



## HornyPossum

earl_je said:


> Maxim's back!
> 
> BabyTalk magazine, might be useful to someone...
> 
> 
> Saltwater sportsman, gave this to a friend and he loves it..


Whenever I see a new notification in my email for this thread, I get excited.:laugh: Thanks again!


----------



## AcroPhile

subscribed!


----------



## kraig4422

earl_je said:


> Maxim's back!
> 
> BabyTalk magazine, might be useful to someone...
> 
> 
> Saltwater sportsman, gave this to a friend and he loves it..


Thanks man, my Maxim subcription just ran out


----------



## AcroPhile

I ordered 3 or 4 of these things but only received a confirmation email from only one of them. Is this typical to not get a confirmation email for some of the magazine offers?


----------



## kraig4422

Here is a free one to Surfing Magazine

Claim Your COMPLIMENTARY Subscription to Surfing!


----------



## earl_je

new ones came:

Marlin magazine - something about hardcore sport fishing


American Baby magazine - for your pregnant girlfriend!


Island magazine - good travel magazine for those who like to travel to tropical spots


----------



## LG_FUAD

just got my first tw snow


----------



## crimsonfox

LG_FUAD said:


> just got my first tw snow


Ditto! It took about a month.


----------



## earl_je

Some new ones:


SKI mag - the original link is still live from the first post


Wine Spectator - for wine enthusiasts and fine dining connoisseurs 


Lowrider magazine


yet another free year of Maxim magazine - extend that 8year subscription you already have


----------



## Magnum626

:thumbsup:

You the man!


----------



## earl_je

Got a new one:

Digital Photo for a year - everyone's a photographer nowadays, grab your copy.


----------



## Kleinsp

*Wakeboardinggg*

Can you get ahold of a subscription for transworld wakeboarding yet? Thanks!


----------



## thtrussiankid01

what about high times magazine
i dont suppose you can find a free subscription for it anywhere


----------



## earl_je

no wakeboarding yet... there was one similar to high times (not really sure if it was hight times) but that was a while back.

I do have sportfishing magazine  though.


----------



## sabatoa

I'm getting Maxim and Popular Mechanics in the mail now. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## earl_je

Golf World for a year


----------



## earl_je

Woman's day


PCworld mag


----------



## earl_je

Cycle World - time to take those bikes out for a spin!


----------



## Triple8Sol

earl_je said:


> Cycle World - time to take those bikes out for a spin!


Thanks, but it's only digital version though


----------



## earl_je

Triple8Sol said:


> Thanks, but it's only digital version though


you can usually call customer service and have them convert to print.. most companies do this, not all though.


----------



## earl_je

Car and Driver mag for a year



PC World




Women's Day


----------



## andreas

got transworld snowboarding thanks man!


----------



## Brentslide

It's only great if you like being inundated by advertising and very few articles.


----------



## earl_je

OK magazine in digital flavor



Road & Track in print flavor


----------



## onel0wcubn

Any new stuff out?


----------



## earl_je

just a few new ones:

Outdoor Life in digital flavor


Cruise travel


Dirt rider - motorcycle mag


Electronic House Digital mag- ideas to futurize your house


----------



## onel0wcubn

Thanks bruh! Just signed up for Dirt Rider.


----------



## earl_je

Maxim's back


----------



## onel0wcubn

yeaaaaaaaaaash buddy.. I think I got the 3 year sub back when that was going on.


----------



## Kleinsp

*Wakeboardinggg*

Earlllll! found any transworld wakeboarding mags?


----------



## earl_je

Kleinsp said:


> Earlllll! found any transworld wakeboarding mags?


Yeah, TW comes very rarely.. but its about this time of the year when it does. I'll keep an eye out.


Just in time for the season:

Motorboating magazine


Sport Rider Mag


Garden Design


----------



## onel0wcubn

ohhhh you motorboatin sonofuhbitch


----------



## earl_je

4Wheel & Offroad Mag is back


Surfer Magazine


----------



## MistahTaki

got my transworld snow mag sub and received about 3 and they have stopped coming in lol. i don't mind because the content isn't very amusing.


----------



## earl_je

MistahTaki said:


> got my transworld snow mag sub and received about 3 and they have stopped coming in lol. i don't mind because the content isn't very amusing.


they stopped coming in due to the end of season already. It's only 9 issues per year


----------



## MistahTaki

i figured

10char


----------



## Beatlesfan888

If i re subscribe now will it give me them next year?


----------



## MistahTaki

i don;t see why not


----------



## earl_je

Beatlesfan888 said:


> If i re subscribe now will it give me them next year?


Definitely! And on the off chance they send out two copies, call customer service and have them combine the two subs.


----------



## earl_je

Bit of a drought lately, but here a good one for the summer:


Surfer


----------



## earl_je

Car and Driver good read for car enthusiasts, lately I think they are starting to bias companies that put ads in their mag though.


Forbes - bad news, its through rewards gold; good news, it always comes. Google is your friend on this one, copy paste, done and done.


----------



## andreas

subscribed to surfer for some picture porn. thanks man!


----------



## crsv619

i need to subscribe to this thread.

i hope you come across women's health or other girly mags soon


----------



## tomtom88

How bout Canoe & Kayak? Or High Times?


----------



## onel0wcubn

come back surfer mag!!!!


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Just filled it out for Transworld snow, hopefully they start arriving on my door step!


----------



## earl_je

Been having trouble with my internet connection for the past few weeks so I haven't updated since then. Here's a whole bunch of free magazines most should still be working (some are limited quantities so just try):


Shutterbug - photography magazine, everyone's a photographer nowadays.


4-Wheel & Off-Road


Dirt Rider


Rod & Custom


SuperChevy


Truckin'


Business Week


American Baby & Baby Talk Magazines - scroll down to find the offer


ESPN magazine - needs a bit of work, but google reviews, copy then paste.


Flying magazine


Woman's Day



Surfer magazines gets offered frequently but their promotion already ended. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## noahj

ESPN The Magazine will be great...thanks!


----------



## onel0wcubn

You da man Earl


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Truckin is out Dirtrider made me fill out a bunch of random info, so i just B.Sed it, i hope they still send it.


----------



## onel0wcubn

Any updates?


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Is there any way to tell if its being processed and your magazing is actually going to arrive.


----------



## onel0wcubn

IdahoFreshies said:


> Is there any way to tell if its being processed and your magazing is actually going to arrive.


I dont think so.. just gotta wait.. it will come.. i've gotten like 3 subs from earls links.. :thumbsup:


----------



## earl_je

onel0wcubn said:


> I dont think so.. just gotta wait.. it will come.. i've gotten like 3 subs from earls links.. :thumbsup:


yep, they will come. Just have to be patient about it. If it doesnt come (mostly if they've depleted their alloted stock to give away) then you dont loose anything.


New ones:

Guitar Player - rarely gets offered! get yours NOW! this runs out rather quick


Tennis magazine - you know you love to watch upskirt pics :cheeky4:


Car&Driver, Road&Track of both cant get enough car mags


Martha Stewart Living - who the hell reads this shit? well except your mom...

Working Mother


----------



## onel0wcubn

earl_je said:


> yep, they will come. Just have to be patient about it. If it doesnt come (mostly if they've depleted their alloted stock to give away) then you dont loose anything.
> 
> 
> New ones:
> 
> Guitar Player - rarely gets offered! get yours NOW! this runs out rather quick
> 
> 
> Tennis magazine - you know you love to watch upskirt pics :cheeky4:
> 
> 
> Car&Driver, Road&Track of both cant get enough car mags
> 
> 
> Martha Stewart Living - who the hell reads this shit? well except your mom...
> 
> Working Mother


whats the secret to guitar mag.. says nothing matches my profile!!!


----------



## 25581

Hey Earl, is there any way that you could let me know when the following come in?

Snowboarder Magazine
Bodyboarder Magazine
Surfer Magazine
Or any other snowboard, snowmobile, wakeboarding, skate, or surf mag?

That would be greatly appreciated, and thanks for the links! I just ordered Transworld! You're AWESOME bro!

Brian


----------



## chupacabraman

Is there any way to make this work for a Canadian address?
Edit: alright I'm doing the 'enter a random US address and change it a month later for your canadian address' move, which worked last time with a Transworld Sub (direct from them, not through this promo)

There is another issue though: *How to get multiple mags?*
I just signed up for Guitar Player mag, but now I can't sign up for any other magazines because it says they don't match my profile.
Can I change my professional profile for each magazine?
Enter a fake email address for each magazine?


----------



## earl_je

bchambers: Magazines are usually offered whenever the season is right for them when they are more popular, surfer comes out spring and early summer, snowboarder every fall and winter. Car mags throughout the year and Maxim is always offered. The rest are random.

onelow/Chupa: make sure your profile matches the magazine's target audience.. for guitar player (still available when I checked just now), do communication>Radio broadcasting, and I always use Gen management>Admin>CFO. DO NOT choose any other trade publication/magazine even if it is offered (unless of course you really want it). Answer NO to all questions afterwards (unless u want a certain tradepub, make it look like you belong in a big company). You can also do over your profile AFTER you get confirmation from the magazine you want.


----------



## chupacabraman

onelow/Chupa: .....You can also do over your profile AFTER you get confirmation from the magazine you want.[/QUOTE]

Sweet that's what I wanted to hear, thanks man! :thumbsup:


----------



## onel0wcubn

thanks Earl.. got it!


----------



## IdahoFreshies

i just got Dirt Rider in the mail, which i ordered a week after snowboarder...so i dont think snowboarder processed for me.


yaaaay, 100th post!


----------



## earl_je

Guitar Player, Bass Player, or both  - Rarely offered, get it while it lasts

Transworld Snowboarding - in digital flavor though...

BowHunt America - it's that time of the year

Ski magazine - for the heretics, hehehe..


----------



## AjP

just filled out the thing, well see what happens lol


----------



## WasatchMan

Got every magazine but the snowboarding related ones.

Also, the maxim magazines look really odd. Like fake knock off ones almost. :dunno:


----------



## NWBoarder

Hey Wasatch, that's weird, cause the first ones to come in the mail for me were the Transworlds. The Maxims always looked just like the regular ones you would buy at a stand for me as well. Maybe you just got one with a printing error? :dunno:


----------



## smokinsummer

Subscribed to Transworld Snowboarding from the first post by OP. 

The link from OP on this page for Transworld says it's expired.. we will see what happens I guess


----------



## IdahoFreshies

tried TW 3 times...no go. So i actually broke down and bought it today, i want my goddam snowboard mags!


----------



## xDOTY

Got one for Snowboard Magazine?


----------



## earl_je

Multiple free mags bunch of free mags, notably Economist, Popular Science, Harpers Bazaar.. Also: ADDitude, American Road, Bluff, Charisma, Cruise Travel, The Economist, Essential Homme, Everything Respiratory, Field & Stream, Fight!, Golfweek, Harper's, Horse Illustrated, Instructor, Kiplinger's Personal Finance, Latina, Missouri Life, Mother Jones, Opera News, Parenting: Early Years, Popular Science, Progressive Farmer, and


----------



## onel0wcubn

bump it up EARL


----------



## earl_je

Field and Stream - outdoor and hunting magazine, features a bunch of guns also.. in digital flavor


Computer Power User - u get the hint


----------



## earl_je

Digital editions available this time:

Redbook magazine


Esquire


Marie Claire.


Cosmopolitan


And of course, the endless supply of Maxim magazine in print edition


----------



## Zombaco

smokinsummer said:


> Subscribed to Transworld Snowboarding from the first post by OP.
> 
> The link from OP on this page for Transworld says it's expired.. we will see what happens I guess



Did the tw subscription from the first post come through? Curious if it still works since the expiration was Apr 2010. I saw it was still active and signed up anyway.


----------



## WasatchMan

yeah never got my transworld. it's been over a few months


----------



## Zombaco

WasatchMan said:


> yeah never got my transworld. it's been over a few months


Did you get a confirmation email from TW? I just got one, so I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## earl_je

Free magazines have been available just like the snow this year.. little to none.



Outside Magazine


Transworld Surf in digital flavor


Super Street extra hot rice


----------



## Triple8Sol

Hopefully the Outside Mag will stack with my existing one that's soon to expire.

Super Street has run out though lol


----------



## earl_je

Newsweek magazine - will most likely run out rather quickly


Maxim mag - neverending subscription to this mag


No new board magazines yet guys, but they usually come out spring and fall anyway.


----------



## handscreate

I just used the Transworld Snowboarding link in the OP and got a confirmation email within minutes. Just a heads up that it seems to be working for anyone looking to use it. 

Thanks to the OP for this one!!!


----------



## earl_je

Bunch of new ones today, most in digital flavor. A lot of peeps have been waiting for the transworld ones: 

Transworld Motocross


Waterski


Transworld Surf


Car & Driver


Marlin


Fitness magazine - in print I think


----------



## earl_je

been pretty dry lately, but this should make a bunch of peeps happy:

Surfer magazine


----------



## Volt

Wow, this is my new favorite thread. Subscribed to TWS and a few others. I really wanted the 4Wheel and off-road, but they all expired.


----------



## onel0wcubn

Thanks again Earl! Just got the Surfer mag sub


----------



## handscreate

Has anyone gotten the Transworld Snowboarding mag? I signed up several months ago & got a confirmation email, but no magazines have shown up yet... Just curious if anyone else had luck with it?


----------



## Zombaco

handscreate said:


> Has anyone gotten the Transworld Snowboarding mag? I signed up several months ago & got a confirmation email, but no magazines have shown up yet... Just curious if anyone else had luck with it?


I've been wondering about that too. I signed in mid Dec, got the confirmation email, and no mag yet. I think their last issue hit the newsstands not too long ago, so either next year or it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## handscreate

Zombaco said:


> I've been wondering about that too. I signed in mid Dec, got the confirmation email, and no mag yet. I think their last issue hit the newsstands not too long ago, so either next year or it doesn't work anymore.


Lame! I really hope out comes thru though...


----------



## earl_je

I think the transworld Snowboarding has been expired but somehow, the link still works, idk. I still get the ski magazine I re-subscribed from them at the same time though.


Dirt Rider magazine


Newsweek magazine


----------



## Scarface77

*Free + Canadians =?*

Any free magz for us canadians?


----------



## earl_je

Spring/Summer mags are out, get them while they last:

Better Homes and Gardens


CycleWorld in digital flavor


HotBikes


Truck Trend depleted stock at one point but came back


----------



## atr3yu

Scarface77 said:


> Any free magz for us canadians?


Seriously, where can canucks get this?


----------



## earl_je

Canucks can get in on the digital ones I think... Transworld stuff this week:

Transworld Skateboarding



Transworld Motocross



Transworld Surf


all of these are digital through Zinio I think.


----------



## snowman55

Got the SKI magazine today. No Snowboard magazine yet though.


----------



## onel0wcubn

any update earl??


----------



## onel0wcubn

Earl come back


----------



## LuckyRVA

Already have a subscription to Transworld so I placed an order for SKI. The original link still appears to work. :thumbsup:


----------



## earl_je

Long drought lately, just like snow.. magz seem to be hard to find this year

Flying magazine


----------



## earl_je

Get them while they last!

Guitar Player


Transworld surf


----------



## dopamean

just submitted for the TWSnowboard link from years ago; which STILL WORKED! 

and this newest _Surf_ mag link!

thanks buddy


----------



## onel0wcubn

Transworld Snowboarding Digital Issues

https://www.valuemags.com/freeoffer/freeoffer.asp?offer=rdc_snowboarding_digital


----------



## maxhood

thank you for sharing, I want to know more. wow.


----------



## redecocav

Just ordered the Transworld off the first page. Let's see if it still works LOL.


----------



## dopamean

I don't think I ever got my snowboarding mags, but I've started getting Surf mags recently which are pretty sick.


----------



## redecocav

Well I got the confirmation e-mail. Now to play the waiting game!


----------



## onel0wcubn

yeah i get surfer and transworld surf.. both sick mags


----------



## HornyPossum

https://www.valuemags.com/freeoffer/freeoffer.asp?offer=SKIDigital_rdc - if anyone likes skiing too.


----------



## WasatchMan

Ordered all these last year, got every issue of Transworld and a bunch of other mags, every issue, once a month. It most likely will take a year to activate if you're in the middle of the _current_ year.

*tl;dr - ALL THESE WORKED!*


----------



## onel0wcubn

The Red Bulletin - New Red Bull Mag The Red Bulletin Subscription | freebizmag.com


----------



## vknyvz

earl_je said:


> Nope, they dont even need a CC number. They do occasionally send renewal letters but just disregard them.
> 
> I've been getting free magazines for years and have been giving subscriptions to my family all the time. Magazine companies only get a fraction of earnings in the subscription fee. The most money they make comes from advertising.
> 
> More reader base = increased advertising fees
> 
> They dont care about your subscription fee, they do care about statistics when they present to advertisers.
> 
> Ps, I had a magazine subscription (I think it was PCmag) that runs until 2017.


i have to agree with this guy, subscription fees means nothing it's all about advertising

how do I know that?

I can't say which but I am working for one of the biggest publishing companies.

I signed up let's see if I will receive something


----------



## tekuboarder

Transworld snowboarding digital is up again.

Also, Transworld Surf


----------



## vknyvz

guys i have yet to receive mine


----------



## Magnum626

tekuboarder said:


> Transworld snowboarding digital is up again.
> 
> Also, Transworld Surf



Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## earl_je

A few came out:

Truckin' magazine



Transworld Motocross



Motor Cyclist



Sound+Vision


----------



## earl_je

SURFING magazine get it while its available!


----------



## onel0wcubn

Maxims back.

Maxim Subscription | freebizmag.com


----------



## vknyvz

I didn't receive anything btw almost signed up months ago, maybe 5

snowboarding mag


----------



## onel0wcubn

vknyvz said:


> I didn't receive anything btw almost signed up months ago, maybe 5
> 
> snowboarding mag


you sure it wasnt a digital mag?


----------



## vknyvz

onel0wcubn said:


> you sure it wasnt a digital mag?


no i gave my address and such it was supposed to be print


----------



## vknyvz

let us know if snowboarding magazines are up again like tranworld etc.


----------



## Rodger Rabbit

The trans world mag. Finally hit the shelfs in March in North Mississippi. I have been trying to get a mag and subscribe to it, but I could never find it til last Monday! I checked Barnes And Nobel and they finally had it. I couldn't believe my eyes..a snowboard magazine in North Mississippi. So I flipped through and I new this was going to be epic. So I grabbed the mag and purchased it. I couldn't stop reading this magazine! Especially in the March issue of the Antarctica article. Those photos were priceless. Especially when Lucas is riding across the ocean to another glacier!


----------



## jude20

Any new magazine coming up.. Thanks


----------



## onel0wcubn

Maxim Mag..

https://tradepub.freebizmag.com/20000318/welcome.html?tcode=?fid=108164571489


----------



## Triple8Sol

earl_je said:


> SURFING magazine get it while its available!


Was this the right link? Or is it just gone?


----------



## Stony Rice

Just pulling a Lazarus so I can subscribe to thread.


----------



## Katehill

earl_je said:


> I think its valid in the US only. I get tons of free magazines, so I might as well share.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> FREEmags
> 
> Yes these do come. Just be patient and dont forget to thank me...


Why they are offering these magazine without any cost? I think this may be a way of promoting their magazines in the start to make it popular.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Katehill said:


> Why they are offering these magazine without any cost? I think this may be a way of promoting their magazines in the start to make it popular.


Because nobody will buy them...besides the advertisers have already paid for them. I got them for a while...really worthless, crappy writing...basically just adds.


----------



## Katehill

:laughat2::laughat2:


----------



## miguex

If you are wondering why the magazines can be free, usually most publications make their money from advertising, the subscription is just a small bonus.
As a publication that targets specific demographics, they have a certain circulation number that they promote to advertisers, let's say 50k. It's in both, the advertiser and the publication to reach those eyes so that their ads are seen much as possible. All of us coming from an action sports forum are most likely a great opportunity to them so it works in everyone's benefit.

Some specialty magazines have no ads, those are usually subscription only and most likely pretty pricey.

I worked at a magazine for about 2 years, just for reference, hope this helps!

Also, most of you already know this but don't expect transworld snow as they unfortunately went under 








After 30+ Years in Print TransWorld SNOWboarding Shutters


An era comes to an end following the storied title's February 2019 acquisition by the publisher of the National Enquirer




www.fieldmag.com





cheers!


----------



## ctoma

nikkinemo95 said:


> Hey there ski world, I have a shot in the dark for ya! I'm trying to help my neighbor, his name is nikki, find a magazine he was featured in (not exactly sure the date it was).


Well now, that shouldn't be too difficult, after all, how many people named "nikki" can there possibly be?

Ummm, "Hey there ski world"? You have the wrong forum, buddy. Try Ski Forum or Teton Gravity Research Forums


----------

